# Fri 27th. Elizabeth river



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Launched around 530am returned around 4pm .meet another buddy out with his boat at the ramp . we trolled from great bridge locks to past the gilmerton .one boat on each bank and nothing, tried all the old hot spots thecove ,higgerson cove ,hot ditch, and a few oyster beds . we drift fished around ,cast jigs,.. Trolled zooms flukes ,gulps,storms, bass assains ,rattle traps,gurbs,single and tandem jigs plus some stretch 10 and 15 . I had a Four rod spread on my skiff . my buddy had six rods out. No trout all day with a few small schoolies,and a couple of white perch. Perch were so big they were hitting white gurbs and shrimp.my buddy had ran into a school I didn't get any action on those.ran into a few other boats I know and they had no reports of fish ..plus side water getting colder so well see what happens


----------



## PaulAllenPavon (Jun 30, 2013)

Solid effort, thanks for the report. I too have fished the southern branch hard with no signs of trout life. All the trout I have caught have been in the main stem with a max of 18". Very disheartening to see the river go from epic to empty in 1 years time. It's over.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The ER is practically null of Speckled Trout


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I still have some faith . if we don't see them pick up in December then its not gonna happen.still not gonna be what it used to be though .

Anyone know what lynnhaven is doing and if rudees are producing Yet.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

There are still plenty of specks in Rudee and Lynnhaven


----------



## PaulAllenPavon (Jun 30, 2013)

There's still a ton of Specs to catch in the ER, just no gators and not in the Southern Branch. Have you tried out in the main stem of the river?


----------



## Angeta (Nov 11, 2014)

Is everything still the same for the er around the yatch club no fish?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Angeta said:


> Is everything still the same for the er around the yatch club no fish?


Haven't been out since around Dec 14th.. Sold one boat, bought another one and doing a full disassemble ,rerig, and repower...everything about done. I will be going for a test run in the week or two weeks ,just waiting on some switches to get here and then I'm ready run the boat. I'll bring some rods and let everyone know what's up. I haven't seen or heard anyone out. Only thing I have heard is that there is some in ruddees inlet. big trout hanging around the back side of the Inlet near the marine police


----------

